# Home Working In Spain - Would It Work



## hayleymorgan

*Home Working In Spain - It worked!!!*

Hi, 

I work for a HomeWorking Network in the UK. We take order entry calls and customer service calls for large global, blue chips companies for the comfort of our own homes, no commuting, great flexibility, and good money. 

I used to work abroad for one of the major tour operators, and always said that I would like to return to live in Spain. 

I have recently speaking to my MD, about taking our company to spain to open up opportunities there. Do you think that British people would be interested in working for a UK company, working from thier own apartments or villas???? 

I think it would be a great solution to the sometimes difficult job situation in Spain. All that is needed is a dedicated landline and broadband connection. 

Please let me know your thoughts, it really is something that I feel would work well, but you are there and I'm here, so your comments would be appreciated. 

Hayley


----------



## Goldberg

I think it would be a great idea, and I think you would get alot of staff too, there is a lack of real jobs in spain.


----------



## hayleymorgan

Hi, Glad you agree.

I just think it would be a really great solution to those looking for work, who have skills and experience, it could be full or part time. I am coming over soon to do some more research and maybe put some articles together for more feedback. Thanks again for your reply - very much appreciated


----------



## Goldberg

Like everything you have to do it legally, remember this is not a simple thing.

Are you are uk company or spanish company?
Your staff will be spanish registered, so which employment system would you use?

Speak to Dr Crespo on the other email address. Remember he is a lawyer, he is good, but his time is not free. In 5 minutes he will give you the answer.- probably.

Dr Crespo & Partners - International Lawyers, SRL


----------



## hayleymorgan

Yes, we are a UK registered limited company, and of course leagally is the only way we would even consider it. We will of course follow all legal proceedures and avenues, I just at this stage want to research if there is a need/demand for such opportunities. I hope to come out soon and research further and I will keep your legal link for future reference. Many thanks.


----------



## Goldberg

Remember you are competing against call centers in Far East.

If you have an existing client base, I can only see it working, also the test is trying it out. Personally I think it would work.


----------



## Goldberg

Ps. my legal link, he is everyones legal link, he is a doctor of law, his english is excellent, his international knowledge is good, his fees are good, but he is not my lawyer, it is only the experience i have had with him.

His company did my legal work and my families.
I do not get anything for recommending him. So is of course your choice.
ie. no conflict of interest.


----------



## Suzanne182

*A great idea*

Hi I am moving out in a couple of months and it would definatly be something I would sign up for. I'm a single mum and organising work and school in England is hard enough but to be able to work from home would be a great help to lots of people. If it goes ahead please let me know.


----------



## Judy

Hi,this is somthing that I would be very interested in, just moved to Spain children in full time school and Husband in full time employment,I have both broadband a telphone connection,when could I start
I really think this is a good idea as I know a few people looking for this type of work.


----------



## hayleymorgan

HI. Many thanks for your reply. We are just researching at the moment to see if there is a demand. If we decide to go ahead it would maybe be March when we start with a pilot scheme. Email me your details and I will keep you informed.

Many thanks for your interest and comments, and yes you are so right, it is ideal for you Judy, and also Suzzanne as per her post above. I really have had alot of positive responces, and very few negative.

Hayley


----------



## fpaterson

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a HomeWorking Network in the UK. We take order entry calls and customer service calls for large global, blue chips companies for the comfort of our own homes, no commuting, great flexibility, and good money.
> 
> I used to work abroad for one of the major tour operators, and always said that I would like to return to live in Spain.
> 
> I have recently speaking to my MD, about taking our company to spain to open up opportunities there. Do you think that British people would be interested in working for a UK company, working from thier own apartments or villas????
> 
> I think it would be a great solution to the sometimes difficult job situation in Spain. All that is needed is a dedicated landline and broadband connection.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts, it really is something that I feel would work well, but you are there and I'm here, so your comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Hayley


Hi Hayley

I think this is a great idea and i myself would definately be interested and i know of at least another 4/5 people who would also be interested in this idea. I have lived in Spain for 7 months and having 2 sons, 1 of which is a baby, i am well aware that the job situation for me at the moment is pretty bleak until i get the funds to afford spanish lessons therefore i need an income and if i could do that from home then that would be even better. Please keep me informed if you have any developments on this idea.


----------



## Big Pete

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a HomeWorking Network in the UK. We take order entry calls and customer service calls for large global, blue chips companies for the comfort of our own homes, no commuting, great flexibility, and good money.
> 
> I used to work abroad for one of the major tour operators, and always said that I would like to return to live in Spain.
> 
> I have recently speaking to my MD, about taking our company to spain to open up opportunities there. Do you think that British people would be interested in working for a UK company, working from thier own apartments or villas????
> 
> I think it would be a great solution to the sometimes difficult job situation in Spain. All that is needed is a dedicated landline and broadband connection.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts, it really is something that I feel would work well, but you are there and I'm here, so your comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Hayley


I think everyone would be up for a cushy job like that , so go for it ...


----------



## hayleymorgan

Thanks Pete for your reply. 99% of the responces I have had have all said the same thing. I am visiting the Costa Blanca next week to continue my research and hopefully start the ball rolling.

Please keep your responces coming though, everyone one helps.

H


----------



## Suzanne182

Atleast people want an English voice no matter where they are based. The Asian markets just cant full fill that. I think you should have success with this project if it goes ahead and a great tan!  I'm glad most people have been positive towards the idea. Can you use your know how to get your own clients if your boss cant help or is it too big a job?


----------



## hayleymorgan

*Homeworking In Spain - Would It Work?*

Hi Everyone,

Once again, thanks for all your feedback.

Just to let you know the Coastrider Local Paper in the Costa Blanca are doing a feature on this storey this week, so keep your eye out for it.

Many thanks, and keep em coming.

H


----------



## Carol Acton

*Homeworking - great idea*

Hi,
If you don't know Spanish it is very difficult to get work. I'd like to add my name to the list of would be takers for a job working from home.

Carol Acton


----------



## patsyinelpuerto

Hi Hayley

This would be my dream job as decent work here is so hard to find. Despite having a degree, speaking nearly fluent spanish and having TEFL cert., to teach english I am working in a p/t office job for 5 euros an hour, 15 hrs per week. My son only goes to school 9-2pm and most people want classes in the afternoon and my husband teaches then so I've just had to take what I could find. Working from home would be great. Good Luck


----------



## hayleymorgan

I am delighted to say that the research is going very well. The CoastRider Paper and the Round Town News Paper have both done a feature on us this week. You can see the full write up and my contact details on their website. Coastrider comes under local news, and RTN is on page 53, you can view it using their new viewing system which shows you the pages as they are in the actual paper. We have decided to run a pilot scheme, and are inviting any interested parties to register on our website for the feature. The Pilot group should be operational before xmas and if that goes well then it will give us the green light to open our Spanish Operation. 

If anyone is interested in more details, please email me, and please keep your feedback and comments coming, they really are a great help.


Many thanks,

Hayley


----------



## elgestor

I think it's an excellent idea as there are so few genuine jobs for Expats in Spain.

Will your company be taking workers on as paid employees or will they be working as self employed (Autonomo)?


----------



## hayleymorgan

Hi,

Thanks for the positive comment. Yes, any of our Spanish agents would be what we call "independent contractors" so indeed self employed, Autonomo.

Actually you may be able to help me with a question, someone has aksed if the "undeclared rule would apply and pay 15% to the authorities before receipt of any money ?". 

Could you shed a little light on this for me, is this something specific to Spain?

I look forward to hearing from you, many thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the positive comment. Yes, any of our Spanish agents would be what we call "independent contractors" so indeed self employed, Autonomo.
> Actually you may be able to help me with a question, someone has aksed if the "undeclared rule would apply and pay 15% to the authorities before receipt of any money ?".


Do you mean self employed Spanish "NI" payments?


----------



## elgestor

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually you may be able to help me with a question, someone has aksed if the "undeclared rule would apply and pay 15% to the authorities before receipt of any money ?".


I'm not sure what you mean by the undeclared rule of 15%.

Becoming an Autonomo is not as bad or difficult as same people believe. There was a new statute introduced in October 2007 which gives Autonomos more rights than they ever had before.

To register as Autonomo in Spain you need to have an NIE number, armed with this and possibly your passport if you have the new Certificado de Residencia pay a visit to your local tax office to register as Autonomo.

Once you have completed the paperwork in your local tax office you then need to register with the seguridad social. Once registered with the seguridad you will be covered by the social security system of Spain.

Regards

David
Spain Gestor


----------



## Stravinsky

elgestor said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by the undeclared rule of 15%.
> 
> Becoming an Autonomo is not as bad or difficult as same people believe. There was a new statute introduced in October 2007 which gives Autonomos more rights than they ever had before.
> 
> To register as Autonomo in Spain you need to have an NIE number, armed with this and possibly your passport if you have the new Certificado de Residencia pay a visit to your local tax office to register as Autonomo.
> 
> Once you have completed the paperwork in your local tax office you then need to register with the seguridad social. Once registered with the seguridad you will be covered by the social security system of Spain.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> David
> Spain Gestor


I'm not sure if they were referring to the monthly payment to the spanish system as an autonomo, which I think is in the low €200 per month isn't it per month if you actually do any business or not.


----------



## elgestor

* Autonomos in Spain are obliged to pay social security contributions from the first day of the month in which they start their business in Spain.
* The obligation continues so long as the worker carries out their activity.
* The obligation to pay ceases the last day of the month in which the worker no longer carries out their activity.

Payment of Autonomo contributions

Autonomo workers are responsible for paying their social contributions.

The payment of the quota for the month must be paid within the month either in the Oficinas Recaudoras or via bank transfer.

Charges for late payment of Autonomo social security contributions.

* Payment within two months of the due date: 5%
* Payment after the two months: 20%

Contribution Rates for Autonomos in Spain

From the 1st of January 2007 autonomo workers aged 50 or less can choose their contribution rate from a minimum of 801.30€ to a maximum of 2996.10€.

To your chosen base rate the contribution obligation is set at 29.8% or, 26.5% if you opt not to select temporary incapacity protection.

* Minimum contribution with temporary incapacity cover 801.30€ * 29.8% = 238.79€/month.
* Minimum contribution without temporary incapacity cover 801.30€ * 26.5% = 212.34€/month.

* Workers over 50 have a minimum contribution of 837.60€ and a maximum of 1,560.90€
* Workers under 30 or women over 45 have a minimum contribution base of 665.70€ and a maximum of 2,996.10€, applying the same percentages of 29.8% and 26.5%.

There are other contribution rates for more details of how they may affect you speak to your gestor or accountant.

Spain Gestor


----------



## Goldberg

Hi Hayley, you can not have people working for you and then make them autonomo, this is not legal.
If they have their own business which is seperate from yours then it maybe possible, but if you want to abide by the law you can not make them autonomo. Most companies in spain especially real estates, who employ people autonomo are not actually being legal, but a blind eye is often turned, the problem is if you have a problem with an Employee, you the Employer have not actually done the right employment option. just a guide.


----------



## hayleymorgan

Hi all,

Many thanks for your messages, I have been in Spain doing so more research, especially into legalities and telecoms, both of which are sooooo complicated.

Your info has been a great help, and we are now on the right track, and we are planning to run a pilot group over the next few weeks and if that goes well then we should be ready to start the ball rolling in full in early 2008 (feb/mar)

Once again, thanks for all your support.

H


----------



## nikkiwinter

Hi
I too would be more than willing and able to try this out. I believe it would really work well here as I moved to Spain in August and since then have been looking for work, as I know many other people are.
Also related to the earlier comment with reference to Dr. Crespo, I have used Crespo many times and they are always very helpful and friendly, I would recommend them.


----------



## hayleymorgan

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update.

The project is going well and we hope to have our pilot programme up and running pre-xmas.

I would just like to thank everyone who has offered advice and also those who have contacted me personally to express an interest in working with us in the future. Please keep your feedback coming!

I would also like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and an exciting New Year.

Kind regards,

Hayley


----------



## Stravinsky

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> The project is going well and we hope to have our pilot programme up and running pre-xmas.
> 
> I would just like to thank everyone who has offered advice and also those who have contacted me personally to express an interest in working with us in the future. Please keep your feedback coming!
> 
> I would also like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and an exciting New Year.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Hayley


Hayley
Sent you a personal message


----------



## kimfrancis

*working in spain at home*

Dear Hayley

I would be very interested to learn more about this. I have basic spanish and would dearly love to work in my own home.

I currently have broadband with a landline telephone.


Many thanks

Kim


----------



## Gerry Pridham

Hi Hayley,

First of all, many thanks to Elgestor for that very useful post on Autonomo obligations.

I have some experience in 2007 of setting up to work in the Canary Islands, which are under Spanish law. A brief history follows:

Visited February to look at a multiple unit property investment, and decided to invest, along with six other colleagues.

The deal went south when a broker ran away with some of our funds. We initiated two legal cases against the broker.

Realizing the deal still had much potential, my wife and I decided to set up a Spanish S.L. The deal is far greater than just a simple investment in a few apartments, so it was deemed appropriate to do the S.L. and register as autonomos.

August 2007. Four trip. The S.L. was completed.

October 2007. Sixth trip. I rented a local apartment and stopped living out of the Sheraton.

December 2007. Completed our first year's operations, and spent a week there over Christmas with the family for a bit of relaxation and planning for 2008.

We have made good use of a lawyer, an accountant and an agent, who himself has decided to register as an autonomo.

Both from the hotel, and also from the apartment, I got a Vodaphone pay as you go mobile SIM, and have been able to access the internet via a wireless paid service, so have also been able to take care of our other UK business whilst living in the Canaries. I now have an official office address at the place of our lawyer's business, and a residential address at the place we rent an apartment, so can conduct business there even though I only spend one week per month locally.

I have come to know around 20 British expats who live out there, ranging from those who work unofficially, to those who have fully registered S.L. companies. I have put quite a few challenges to our accountant (I interviewed three accountants before I decided on one to use, and they were equally challenged to answer some of my more esoteric questions). What I have ended up doing for 2007, because we also run a Ltd Co in the UK, is to bill our Spanish company for my services on an "apartment sold" basis, enabling me to maintain our UK tax and personal income reporting unaffected by what we have done in Spain. To date, I have not drawn a salary from our S.L. but am curious as to why the autonomo payments have to come from our personal bank accounts and not from our company bank account. 

Joining this forum has paid dividends already, in reading through many posts on here, and I suppose I will learn an awful lot more in the next few weeks.

Anyway, I hope my own experience has encouraged you to keep going with your Spanish enterprise. For our own sins, we have registered companies in five jurisdictions in the last fifteen years, so it wasn't a big deal. We went into this quickly knowing we would be learning as we went, and we achieved the objective we were looking for.

Into 2008, we want to rent an office locally, and by mid next year, I am sure we will need to address the requirements to hire staff. Via our autonomo agent, we have three people working for us part time, and like a lot of people in Spain, they seem to be naturally tax-averse, but over time I am sure we will find a way for them to get onto the straight and narrow, or use services of those who are already accustomed to doing things the right legal way. since our company pays all fees to other autonomos via bank transfer, I am leaving it to my accountant to do the right thing. With reference to the 15% you mentioned, I think it referred to this as an example. Our lawyer sends his fees per property transaction to our company, but his equivalent of autonomo tax has to be paid by our company. Eg. if he bills us €1,000, our company also has to pay €150 in taxes having paid an autonomo providing professional services his fees "before tax". I don't pretend to understand this, but I think this fee does not apply if the legal customer is not itself an autonomo or a S.L. I will ask more questions once we've got over the first tax payment due 20th January.

I hope this has been of some help. Don't hesitate to ask more specific questions.


----------



## Boadicea

*I'm interested!*

Hi,

I've lived in Spain all my life, speak native Spanish, fluent French, and various levels of other languages... I'd be interested in working from home too, so please let me know if/when you're recruiting...


----------



## hayleymorgan

HI.

First of all Boadicea I have replied to you directly. We are now recruiting in Spain and I have sent you the details.

Secondly, Gerry my sincere apologies for not replying - since just after xmas I have been two and fro from the UK to Spain setting everything up, and the response we have had has been amazing, so it has been a little chaotic to say the least. Your message was indeed very useful information and I do appreciate you taking the time to reply.

I have now moved to Spain lock stock and barrell with my family and having just finished unpacking what seemed to be endless boxes we are now begining to enjoy being here. I attended the Homes and Garden exhibition in Alicante this weekend and that was a great opportunity to speak to people who are looking for employment and also it proved popular with companies who are looking for good staff. Now that we have launched into the Costa Blanca we will be looking to spread the word across other areas of Spain and the Canaries. So if anyone could provide me with the names and contact details of local free press or radio stations in your areas that would fantastic.

Since I posted the message in the Autum of 2007 and posed the original question we have come alonng way, and were here!

Thank you to everyone for their help and advice and support.

Kind regards and sincere thanks once again.

Hayley


----------



## Dorothy

Hi Hayley
Glad to hear you have settled in and things are going well for you.
My family and i are looking to move to Spain in the next few months and have been searching for available jobs, of which there seems very few. Your new venture sounds ideal to what i am looking for.
If you are still recruiting can you send me some details please

Many thanks

Dorothy


----------



## Evette Blakey

hayleymorgan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a HomeWorking Network in the UK. We take order entry calls and customer service calls for large global, blue chips companies for the comfort of our own homes, no commuting, great flexibility, and good money.
> 
> I used to work abroad for one of the major tour operators, and always said that I would like to return to live in Spain.
> 
> I have recently speaking to my MD, about taking our company to spain to open up opportunities there. Do you think that British people would be interested in working for a UK company, working from thier own apartments or villas????
> 
> I think it would be a great solution to the sometimes difficult job situation in Spain. All that is needed is a dedicated landline and broadband connection.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts, it really is something that I feel would work well, but you are there and I'm here, so your comments would be appreciated.
> 
> Hayley


Hi iv just joined and read your mail have you started the telesales buisness yet ? if so I m moving to albox in june I have internet connection and a phone already connected. I have many years of experiance in telesales would you consider me to work for you company

Evette


----------



## hayleymorgan

Hi, Many thanks for your messages - it is not just telesales but customer service too!

I will send you details privately.

Kind regards,

Hayley


----------



## JanetB

Hi my name is Janet and Im wondering what the outcome was of this thread?

I too would be very interested in this typre of work.....Please let me know the result?

Janet


----------



## lauraibz

*if it started in March 08*

If you were sucesfull in opening your new pathway to spain and are looking for staff , i would like to know where to reply. Best of luck
Laura


----------



## lizzyjones

Hello, yes I think it would work. It would depend on the work itself and as broadband is widely available now in spain, I see no reason why you would have a problem with interest from people who are keen to work from home.
I think the first thing would be to divide the work into various territories in say, costa blanca north and costa blanca south areas and take it from there.
I certainly would be interested. Regards Libby


----------



## hayleymorgan

*Sensee*

Many thanks for your messages and comments.

I have sent private messages to you both with further details.

Kind regards,

Hayley


----------



## CostaBlanca

I think that would be a great idea.

There are many English here looking for work.

I know people who earn €125 a week so wages are low but the calibre of people good (compared to Asia call centres).

Mark


----------



## hayleymorgan

I agree totally Mark.

When we were doing our research we were shocked when we looked at the comparisons of earnings.

I also agree with your comments about the calibre of the people in Spain. The skill levels and flexibility levels are exceptional.

Thanks for your support and your comments.

Hayley


----------



## lisaje

Hi Hayley, I am planning on moving over to Javea in the next few months and would be very interested in receiving details if you are still recruiting. Many thanks, Lisa


----------



## claire78

hi i am based in andalucia i have been looking for work with no success i have 10 years in customer service and looking to work from home.

are you still recruiting? and would this be the right area?

claire


----------



## fairyfae

*Homeworking in Spain*

Hi Hayley

I would be very interested to hear from you regarding working from home. My husband and I have experience of working from home online in Customer Services, accounts and security. Please drop me a line when you have a minute.

fairyfae x


----------



## hayleymorgan

Hi Fae,

Many thanks for your message, we have several couples who work from home together either in unison or one works in the morning and the other in the afternoon.

I will send you some details.

Kind regards,

Hayley


----------



## barneysmum

Hi Hayley,

I would also be interested in this. I am moving out to Javea and will have kids at school and will need to find some work to do! Please keep me informed!!

Sarah


----------



## John McKenzie

Hi Hayley
I have just read your thread with great interest. My wife and I moved to the Malaga province 5 weeks ago and would be very interested in learning more if you are still recruiting in this part of Spain. We both have a wealth of experience in customer care within a sales environment.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Regards John


----------



## Stravinsky

I'm sorry I'm going to have to close this thread. There is a no advertising policiy on the forum and unfortunately this one slipped thought some time ago and is now alike a recruitment thread.
It _is_ unfair to those that actually pay to advertise on here, sorry


----------

